# Bottle of Kahlua Original 1937, full



## ivana (May 19, 2010)

I have a bottle of Kahlua Original from 1937 and it is full. I would be interested in the value of it.


----------



## Poison_Us (May 19, 2010)

About $4 a glass on ice. []

 Actually, I wonder if it expires or just gets better with age.

 You can follow the Kahlua timeline at their website.  As for worth, couldn't say.  We had another such bottle sans contents come through not too long ago.  I pointed them in the same direction...but it was a age ID quest more than a value one.


----------



## coreya (May 19, 2010)

do you have a picture of the bottle and is it the ceramic type tiki bottle?


----------



## swizzle (May 19, 2010)

I had the full ceramic tiki bottle a few years ago. The cork was in rough shape but it was still sealed and when I tried to pull the cork out it fell apart and was a mess. The first part of it tasted just fine after a day or two the contents towards the bottom started to taste more like turpentine with cork chunks. I ended up dumping out about a half glass of it. Put the cork back in and sold the bottle for $5. Swiz


----------



## ivana (May 20, 2010)

Here is the photo of the bottle.


----------



## Poison_Us (May 21, 2010)

Well, if the label is in English, it cant be any older than 1956ish (date of the earliest print ad) as this was around the time it was first imported to the US.  Fist produced under the name in Mexico around '36, but these would all be in Spanish.
 It's difficult to ID the exact age of the bottle through the history of printed ads on the Kahlua website, maybe you can do better to narrow it down as the labels change over time.  But my guess, it's only worth something to those who collect that and even that, it's probably not worth any more than what you can buy at the store now.  In that case, I would enjoy the contests if they are still good.


----------

